

Open-sourcing our recruiting process [Next Big Sound] - mindweather
https://github.com/nextbigsoundinc/The-Way-We-Work/blob/master/interviewing%20at%20Next%20Big%20Sound.md

======
voltagex_
Note that this is not about GitHub's recruiting process, but a company called
NextBigSound

~~~
mindweather
Doh! Good point. Fixed!

